# Why does the Sirius XM website suck so badly?!?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm so sick of this, and their stupid, useless customer service people can't do a damn thing.

For *MONTHS *I haven't been able to do a thing on their website. Yes, I can log in with my primary user name and password, and then I'm at the welcome screen that shows my name, user name, etc. Whenever I go to click on View Bill, Pay Bill, or anything else, the welcome screen refreshes and on the right side is a blue box telling me to log in with my primary account user name and password. Well, I AM logged in! Anyway, I go ahead and re-enter this information in the boxes provided, hoping it might help. Nope. Same crap. I'm right back at the welcome screen. I'm going in endless circles.

For the record, I've tried 4 different browsers: Firefox, IE, Chrome, and Safari. I've cleared the cache and cookies; removed any popup blockers for the site; made sure my browsers can accept siriusxm.com's cookies, and more. I've even used 2 additional, different computers. Despite all this, I can't do a damn thing on their website.

Their phone CSR tells me, "We don't have a technical support specialist who can help you. We can only help you with radio support and billing support."

Unbelievable. I wanted to update my credit card information, because the last card expired a few months ago. Because of my inability to do anything via their website, I get a call from them telling me I'm past due and facing disconnection. While I took care of that via their phone rep, I'm still pissed off that since the end of 2012, I have been unable to do anything on their useless website.


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

I went through the same thing a couple months ago. They told me it was a problem with my computer. My reply was that I had tried it on five different computers with a variety of operating systems. Got the same answer...Technical support isn't available for that issue. How may I help you?

Not acceptable.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

I just tried it and I had no issues. I can do everything there at siriusxm.com. I rarely go there as I have a lifetime sub but I had no issues just now checking it all out. I'm using Firefox 20.0.1 on Win7 x64. Sorry I can't confirm or add anything as it works just fine for me.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

diggerg56 said:


> I went through the same thing a couple months ago. They told me it was a problem with my computer. My reply was that I had tried it on five different computers with a variety of operating systems. Got the same answer...Technical support isn't available for that issue. How may I help you?
> 
> Not acceptable.


And I tried it on 2 different computers using the 4 popular browsers--no change. Problem still exists. Heck, I even changed my password and other minor adjustments. Didn't help.


----------



## hanz_erichson (Jan 19, 2007)

In the past, I have had a similar (if not identical) issue. I logged in with a user id and password and the webpage took it, but I could not do much once I was logged in. It turns out that I was logging in with my online listening id and password and that was different than my account management id and password. They were once the same but sirius or siriusxm changed my account management id to be the e-mail address they have for me and forgot to notify me. Could that be happening to you?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Hmmm. That's a good point. I'll have to check and see.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Read this forum and you will see why you should not be giving them your credit card info anyway. Have them send an invoice.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

gjrhine said:


> Read this forum and you will see why you should not be giving them your credit card info anyway. Have them send an invoice.


They charge to invoice you.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

xzi said:


> They charge to invoice you.


And it just may be worth it to avoid CC hassles.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

xzi said:


> They charge to invoice you.


Its $2 and every time I call in to get them to cut the price in half every 6 months, they credit me back that $2


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

> I went through the same thing a couple months ago. They told me it was a problem with my computer.


Yeah EVERYONE always trys to pull that crap.... NO ONE WILL ADMIT IT MIGHT BE ON THIER END!!!!

Stupid/ignorant world we live in!!


----------

